# Worldmark Directory



## keno999 (Jun 1, 2020)

Is there a newer Worldmark Directory than the 2018 version listed in the sticky?  Thanks.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 1, 2020)

There's a 2020-2021 version at:









						WorldMark Resort Directory 2020 - 2021
					

Experience our interactive, profoundly engaging digital publication!




					www.nxtbook.com


----------



## keno999 (Jun 1, 2020)

Eric B said:


> There's a 2020-2021 version at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, appreciate it.


----------

